# Yogurt temps.



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

What is the temp supose to be of a yogurt maker? I am thinking 104. Can I test mine with a cheese making thermometer? I have one in there right now and it reads 90 degrees. Thanks.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I think 104 is a bit too warm. You culture the milk between 90 and 100 so that is where it should stay at for the remainder of the culturing.


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, thanks. I guess my maker is working ok then. Yay!! Don't know where I got that number.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

108-110 for yogurt, but a range of 105-115 usually is fine for thermophiles. Yes, if your thermometer is calibrated, you can test the temp.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

> You culture the milk between 90 and 100


Yogurt will set at those temps, but slower, and ratio of bacteria will favor S salivarius thermophilus.


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, so mine is going at about 90 and it is taking longer to get thick. I have had to incubate for 24 hours and it is more slimy than thick. Thought it was my starter, which is just a bit of store bought yogurt. I have some more that I just put in the fridge this evening and I think it is still runny. Left it for about 24 hours. I have another maker and will try it out and see if it gets hotter. It is the same as the one I am using. They take the little cups.
Thank you.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

When I started making yoghurt I did it with my mother's recipe, using 'handwarm' milk (in other words, if you'd stick your finger in it, it doesn't feel hot or cold, the same temp as 'you' so 98-ish). Then I got a real cheese/yoghurt recipe book and it said to add culture/yoghurt at a temp of 105, and then keep it at that temp for at least 6 hours. So now I usually pasteurize the milk in the pasteurizer, cool it for just a little bit and the monitor the temp until it's down to exactly 105 degrees. I then add my milk powder (for thicker yoghurt) and yoghurt (using my own, usually, but sometimes store bought), mix well and then put the jars wrapped in towels and blankets in a box for about 8-10 hours. Then 12 hours in the fridge (without messing with it, it has to 'stand'), and after that I have great, thick yoghurt. I love it!


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, just to clarify: I do not make the yoghurt in the pasteurizer, but I pour the milk in glass (canning) jars and mix the milk powder and yoghurt in when the milk is in the jars with a metal whisk. Per 1/2 gal. jar I use about 2/3 of a cup of dried milk powder and 1/2 to 2/3 of a cup of yoghurt. This is not an official recipe, but it's what I ended up with after experimenting for a while and finally finding the perfect consistency for me. Good luck!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Another option, if your yogurt maker is not getting the temps high enough, is to put the jars into a cooler filled with 110 degree water and then let sit for 8 hours or so. No electricity or expensive equipment needed.  The differing temps will make a difference, as Pav said, in what cultures predominate, and that will affect the flavor, the consistency, and the length of time you need to wait.


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I have been making yogurt for a long time and this is the worst time I have had getting it to be thick. I tasted the batch I made yesterday and it was thin and yucky tasting. I guess I will get out the other maker and try it.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

If you want thick yogurt, follow the directions here:

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/yogurt_making/yogurt2000.htm

It calls for MUCH higher temps than being discussed.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

If you are using a multi-strain, multi-species probiotic approach, such as including b longum and other strains, it's best to age at the moderate range for optimal balance of probiotics. Otherwise, you will encounter strain dominance issues and it will be a suboptimal mix. But those thermophiles survive a wide range of temps, it's true.


----------

